# Power Steering Help



## Roger Rabbit (Oct 6, 2007)

I hit a small bump today while driving about 20 mph. A few seconds later i hear a beeing and see the steering wheel light indicater in my cluster is red. I lost all power steering and my power windows do not work right. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong? Thanx in advance


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Loose connection someplace is my first guess. I can't check right now, but I believe they are on different circuits so fuse should not be an issue. Even a loose ground could be the issue. If you don't mind resetting stuff, disconnect the battery, turn on the car to drain residual, reconnect and see what happens. If the windows begin to work, you will need to run them up and down a few times to recalibrate. Also you will need to drive a bit in a straight line to reset the steering.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Oct 6, 2007)

thanx for the help


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Check the harness on the PS motor and module. Mine had a bad ground wire and did the same thing. Then it went for good. It's a good place to start looking.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Oct 6, 2007)

thanx for the help guys but it turns out i cracked the steering rack and the stealership wont cover it under warranty bc of my modified suspension. They want to charge me $1700 so i guess i am going to be doing it my self. I nkow its a big job, does anyone have any tips?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

get out the lube......that rack can cost around 700, and the labor is pretty steep too.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah it's gonna suck. You gotta drop the frame. So you need to support the engine from the top. Good luck man.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

where is the ground located on the harness?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Not sure which wire it is. It was a long long time ago. Plus I had the car at a shop.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you for the reply.

is there any significance to the number of beeps when you start the car?

i read someone had 6 beeps and the red steering wheel, where as i only have three beeps and the red steering wheel.



im wondering if this is similar to where on some cars the pattern of flashing lights on the ecu tells you what code is being thrown.


----------

